# Scope Recommendations Please



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

Just picked up a Tikka T3X TAC-A1 6.5mm Creedmoor 24″ Barrel Precision Rifle. Looking for a good long-range scope for it. I will be shooting up to about 1000m. Any suggestions?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nightforce. Or Swarovski. Go big or go home.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Nightforce. Or Swarovski. Go big or go home.
> 
> -DallanC


Lol... Nightforce for sure.

I'm a fan of the simpler setups too. Leupold VX-5/6 or even a Leupold VX-3i LRP.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

Save yourself 1500 bucks and get a leupold, I have yet to find anyone that can show me a 1500.00 difference


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Daisy-Outdoo...&keywords=bb+gun+scopes&qid=1569963888&sr=8-2
Buy a scope like the one above and prove to everyone how good of a shot you really are.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I paid $1,200 for my Nightforce SHV 5-20X56 and I've really liked it. 
I've also had great luck with Leupold and wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Define budget? 

If you’re looking for below $500 get the Vortex Diamondback Tactical. I have no personal experience with it, a buddy of mine swears by it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> ...a buddy of mine swears by it.


"By" it or "at" it? 

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > ...a buddy of mine swears by it.
> ...


Both, simultaneously.

Personally, I doubt I'll ever make the switch to first focal plane. Any of you guys make the switch?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ray said:


> Both, simultaneously.
> 
> Personally, I doubt I'll ever make the switch to first focal plane. Any of you guys make the switch?


Temporarily.. And then straight back.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nightforce are like a women with a HUGE breast augmentation. Just full of BS and not worth the money you pay. I've owned them in the past, and replaced all three I had. Not saying they are bad, just not as good as folks think IMO. 


Get whatever you can afford. I've used the idea of planning to spend twice the amount I spent on the rifle.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I like first focal plane


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a mix of FFP and SFP scopes - I find myself liking the FFP a little more now. 

Plenty of great scopes on the market, just depends on what you're wanting to spend. 

I have both a NF ATACR and NXS, both are great scopes. 

Prior to buying the NXS, I was looking really hard at the new Leupold Mark 5 with MOA reticle. VERY nice scope. I'd also recommend checking out the VX5/6 HD line as well.


----------

